# Araceli Y Su Cuarto Milestone!!!!



## Eugin

* GRANDE, ARA!!!*

*
**MUCHAS, PERO MUCHAS, FELICITACIONES POR TU  IMPECABLE LABOR COMO MODERADORA Y TU BUENA PREDISPOSICION EN TODOS TUS POSTS!!!!*

*4.000 GRACIAS POR ESTAR SIEMPRE AHI PARA AYUDARNOS Y ENSEÑARNOS!!*

PARA UNA IDOLA TOTAL, CON TODO MI (Y NUESTRO)  RECONOCIMIENTO, 
*
 ¡¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARY!!! *


----------



## Outsider

*Muitos parabéns, Araceli!
Obrigado pela sua presença simpática.
​**​*​


----------



## ampurdan

Cuatromil pedacitos de ayuda que andan sueltos por aquí en forma de hilo...

¡ojalá podamos recoger muchos máss! ¡FELIZ CUMPLEPOSTS!


----------



## Alundra

Felicidades Araceli!!!!

Muchas gracias por tus muy buenos mensajes.  

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Muchas felicidades


----------



## Rayines

_¡ FELICIDADES , ARACELI! _


----------



## Vanda

Vizinha,

Você é uma trabalhadora incansável!
É bom tê-la conosco.


----------



## lauranazario

Merecidísimas felicitaciones a Araceli, una excelente colega moderadora que también funge como extraordinaria y polifacética forera. 

un abrazo,
LN


----------



## Agnès E.

Bravo, Araceli ! 
Et n'abuse pas de l'eau de Lourdes, tu fais déjà tant de miracles sur ces forums !


----------



## fenixpollo

*Thanks, Araceli, for all you do.*
** 
*Happy Postiversary!*​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Araceli: Congrats, chica!


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Araceli.


----------



## Mita

¡Uy! Súper atrasada, pero

* ¡¡Muchas felicitaciones!! *​
Por la ayuda, disposición, simpatía (y las buenas búsquedas de Google  )

Abrazos,​


----------



## Sparrow22

atrasadas también, pero mi reconocimiento por toda tu valiosa ayuda !!!


----------



## Mei

ALAAAAAA 4000?!

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!

Mei


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!


----------



## araceli

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por los saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

Sí, ya sé, no digan nada, ya estas casi más cerca de los 5 que de los 4, pero es que anduve muy ocupada ultimamente y no pude venir antes  

¡¡¡FELICITACIONES ARA!!! Y muchísima gracias por tu labor como forera y morera... ah, no, moderadora y foredora, ouch... bueno felicidades por lo que sea


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡Gracias Araceli!

* Te agradezco y te felicito la buenísima colaboración.

Un fuerte abrazo y muchas sonrisas,
Cuchu
​


----------

